

Britons spend more time on tech than asleep, study suggests - cmsefton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28677674

======
cmsefton
Link to the actual Communications Market report from Ofcom:
[http://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/market-data-
research/market...](http://stakeholders.ofcom.org.uk/market-data-
research/market-data/communications-market-reports/cmr14/)

------
stuaxo
Ycombinator 2016: Sleepster - the remind-you-to-sleep app, bought for $6bn

